# A few pics...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Some Baby loving her cucumbers...











Some Ziggy singing his heart out...









and some others...don't worry they didn't do anything.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm, that's classy behaviour Baby!   Cute piccies!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... better watch those two, Baby doesn't realize Ziggy is still a young man...LOL she must like them young


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy has no idea what she's doing...he just looks at her all weird....she soon left too realizing maybe she's moving too fast...hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

or Baby thinks he is moving to slow...hehe


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Such cute pics. Your birds are so cute!!!

P.S. Hey, if you notice your pics are coming out too bright you might want to lower the ISO or raise the shutter speed on the camera. I only know this 'cause we just got a new camera and my brother and I have been playing around with it(ie. finding the best shutter speed and ISO to take pictures of our fire place and anything else we can find)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdboykaufman said:


> Such cute pics. Your birds are so cute!!!
> 
> P.S. Hey, if you notice your pics are coming out too bright you might want to lower the ISO or raise the shutter speed on the camera. I only know this 'cause we just got a new camera and my brother and I have been playing around with it(ie. finding the best shutter speed and ISO to take pictures of our fire place and anything else we can find)


I wish I could but my camera is a Kodak CX6330 and it doesn't do all that.
I lowered the exposure to -1.5 but the flash was reflecting off their water bowl...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos. I think Baby is a nest robber


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Cute photos. I think Baby is a nest robber



 lol...she's been without any male influence for three years- (except the budgies and my ex boyfried which she layed eggs for)


----------

